# TDI Quattro True MPG? Shall I even consider TDI?



## icehot (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm considering a TT and was looking at the TDI Quattro variant. I am always dubious about manufacturer quoted figures and was hoping some members could share their experience with the car?

I do a lot of motorway driving and I leave very early in the morning so I'm not sat in congestion/traffic a lot!

The other question is, what is the view on diesel now? is the TDI worth it or shall I just look at the Petrol Quattro?

Thanks for any advice,
ice


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Diesel TT i filled up now and again. My petrol TT lives at shell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonp (Mar 26, 2016)

ive got a Diesel TT MK3 and i easily get 60mpg i did get it to 72mpg once just to see if i could and i do about 90% motorway driving

hope this helps


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

icehot said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm considering a TT and was looking at the TDI Quattro variant. I am always dubious about manufacturer quoted figures and was hoping some members could share their experience with the car?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't purchase a diesel at this point, all of the automobile manufacturers are abandoning it as a fuel source. It won't go away anytime soon, but I wouldn't suggest buying anything new. Hard to predict the future political climate and what may happen with fuel prices/taxes. Cars really don't hold value well in general to begin with, but diesels may even less so moving forward (impossible to predict, but possible outcome).

Plus, it's a sporty car, go petrol so it's actually sporty in behavior too!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

My TTS averages around 36mpg when not driven hard, 40 on a long run and only goes sub 30's when you're giving it the beans. Can't see the point in a diesel TT, never have, never will. You buy a sports car for performance and looks - but these days, can also have decent fuel economy to go with it., ergo the TTS... or there's the 2 litre TFSI which give you excellent economy and good grunt, even the 1.8 would be better IMO that any of the diesels.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

I'd say there is nothing fundamentally wrong about the diesel TT. However one would definitely get a much bigger enjoyment out of a 2.0 petrol dsg quattro version.

The whole point of the TT and its premium is how it drives and performs. But with diesel one gets the TT experience which is compromised, while still paying the TT premium. In my view the diesel version can only work for those who likes the TT look a lot while not being too much interested about how it drives.

Also, in my very personal opinion, approaching the TT from the mpg perspective can be just morally wrong 8)


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

You should also look at the purchase cost as a 1.8 petrol is a fair bit cheaper than a TDI Quattro.My 2.0 petrol will easy do 40mpg plus on a sensible m/way run.Also diesels could be hard to sell in a few years time.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

https://www.petrolprices.com/diesel-sal ... escalates/

Not sure I agree with their opinion though.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

keithS said:


> https://www.petrolprices.com/diesel-sales-plummet-crackdown-escalates/
> 
> Not sure I agree with their opinion though.


Drop my that %!! not down here, tradesmen will be using diesel for many years yet and they tend to be the higher purchasers.


----------



## icehot (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks for the replies all! 

I am now thinking the petrol may be the better option.... going to review in more detail.


----------



## PhatGit (Oct 6, 2011)

Can't speak about the Mk3, but had a manual Mk2 Tdi TT for three years. Originally planned to get the 2l TFSI but test drove both and the TDi was a better drive in my opinion. The car seemed much better balanced than the petrol, and with the manual box was very responsive if driven correctly. Not sure it would be so good with s-tronic, but I enjoyed the oil burner TT far more than my current S3, despite that having far more bhp. 
My advice would be to go test drive both and see which you enjoy the most. And who knows what is going to happen with diesels in the future. It would be a difficult political position to target drivers of the latest cat 6 vehicles and promoting the use of public transport that pumps out more grime than a 1000 tdi TTs


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Think positive. If they do legislate diesel out of use you will get £8k scrappage. So buy diseasel by all means but don't pay more than £8k. Easy.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

The 1.8 can do 50mpg on motorway driven at 65-70mph.


----------



## icehot (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm going to test drive both, fortunately my dealer has both!


----------



## PhatGit (Oct 6, 2011)

TTimi said:


> The 1.8 can do 50mpg on motorway driven at 65-70mph.


That's some will power and self control in a TT


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

olly2016 said:


> I'd say there is nothing fundamentally wrong about the diesel TT. However one would definitely get a much bigger enjoyment out of a 2.0 petrol dsg quattro version.
> 
> The whole point of the TT and its premium is how it drives and performs. But with diesel one gets the TT experience which is compromised, while still paying the TT premium. In my view the diesel version can only work for those who likes the TT look a lot while not being too much interested about how it drives.
> 
> Also, in my very personal opinion, approaching the TT from the mpg perspective can be just morally wrong 8)


Surprisingly, looking at the figures from DVLA in the spreadsheet in this thread .... 
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1552273&start=30
..... a significantly large number of people do buy the TDI, a lot more than might be expected.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

On a steady motorway run (or lets say derestricted autobahn) my 2.0 petrol gets around 50mpg at 70mph, 45mpg at 80 and 40 at 90. If I cane it round country roads it can also get early 20's!!!


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

TT Roadster 2.0 TFSI Manual Petrol (MY17).
Just completed 600+ mile round trip Cardiff - Newcastle upon Tyne - Cardiff. Lashing rain and motorways up to their usual standard (clogged). Average MPG 45.8 - not bad as the car is still running in and engine will not have loosened up yet (under 1000 miles).
No leaks either


----------



## icehot (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks chaps for the replies.... I am going to test drive the quattro petrol variant tomorrow..... I may even look at the TTS.

Reason for looking at the Diesel was because I am doing more miles but I have to admit, I am wondering what will become of Diesel as time moves on and it will play on my mind which I wouldnt want to spoil the enjoyment of a new car!


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Surprisingly, looking at the figures from DVLA in the spreadsheet in this thread ....
> viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1552273&start=30
> ..... a significantly large number of people do buy the TDI, a lot more than might be expected.


But does it necessarily mean they do the right thing? 8)


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

icehot said:


> Thanks chaps for the replies.... I am going to test drive the quattro petrol variant tomorrow..... I may even look at the TTS.
> 
> Reason for looking at the Diesel was because I am doing more miles but I have to admit, I am wondering what will become of Diesel as time moves on and it will play on my mind which I wouldnt want to spoil the enjoyment of a new car!


From TDi to TTS :roll: :lol:


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

icehot said:


> Thanks chaps for the replies.... I am going to test drive the quattro petrol variant tomorrow..... I may even look at the TTS.
> 
> Reason for looking at the Diesel was because I am doing more miles but I have to admit, I am wondering what will become of Diesel as time moves on and it will play on my mind which I wouldnt want to spoil the enjoyment of a new car!


The TTS is going to be a heck of a lot more fun to drive and fullfil the mission of a sporty car significantly better. That's not even close to a fair comparison! Summary: if you drive the TTS you're going to buy the TTS if you like spirited driving and funds are there for the added cost. If you don't go with the TTS then I would still go with the TT in petrol. You don't want to be on the tail end of this diesel mess.


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

icehot said:


> Thanks chaps for the replies.... I am going to test drive the quattro petrol variant tomorrow..... I may even look at the TTS.
> 
> Reason for looking at the Diesel was because I am doing more miles but I have to admit, I am wondering what will become of Diesel as time moves on and it will play on my mind which I wouldnt want to spoil the enjoyment of a new car!


I have just been to Amsterdam and back via Dover, I live in Southport, 1400 mile round trip and averaged 39.6mpg which I was amazed at as I didn't take it easy at all, I think the multiple 50mph average speed limit helped a bit but I really don't see the point of diesel anymore when you can get that. My previous car to this was a mk2 TTS and that did around 33 at best so improvement of the mk3 is massive, and before that I had an A5 3.0 TDI Quattro which returned around 38mpg.

My commute is 25 mile each way and I get around 35mpg driving it however I like (I'm 28, take from that whatever you like  ). If you look into buying a TTS, you'll end up with a TTS, for not much more money you get a hell of a lot more I think.

My car is a TTS by the way. I suppose it is a trade off, do you want the power or the mpg, you could get a slower TDI which wouldn't be as much fun but would save you a fiver a week or something, or a TTS that would put a massive smile on your face everytime you got in it. There wasn't a powerful enough diesel in the TT, like the A5 had, I suppose the 3.0 is too big and heavy to bung in a TT. The TT is a smaller fun car, not a van :wink:


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

PhatGit said:


> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> > The 1.8 can do 50mpg on motorway driven at 65-70mph.
> ...


Try going through one of the 50mph zones and resetting your mpg figures


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TTimi said:


> PhatGit said:
> 
> 
> > TTimi said:
> ...


I regard that as cheating. I always take it from cold. 
But didn't you work for Audi in the past? The old VAG trait of fixing results still there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I test drove the TDI, 2.0 petrol and TTS

TDI was good but didn't inspire me, the 2.0 petrol I really enjoyed and I would have been very happy with it. That was until I drove the TTS. It's in a different league altogether. Totally. Everyone on here had told me as much beforehand but I only realised it once I'd experienced it myself. If it's doable then I'd highly recommend doing it!


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Amazing MPGs people are getting. My Golf has averaged just over 20 MPG in just over 15, 000 miles. Much better than the Subaru before it! I doubt the TTS will be much different, since it is only a slightly lighter version of essentially the same car. I mostly do short runs without too much traffic!


----------



## icehot (Jun 4, 2017)

ttsser said:


> icehot said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks chaps for the replies.... I am going to test drive the quattro petrol variant tomorrow..... I may even look at the TTS.
> ...


I'll make you laugh more.... I currently drive a 235i


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

icehot said:


> I'll make you laugh more.... I currently drive a 235i


You'll need the TTS now then! Tdi indeed :lol:


----------



## icehot (Jun 4, 2017)

ttsser said:


> icehot said:
> 
> 
> > I'll make you laugh more.... I currently drive a 235i
> ...


They didn't have a TTS to test drive at Audi in Camberley, so I tried the 2.0 TFSI variant which was good fun. I really liked the downshift/upshift noise coming through the internal speakers....

Going to order this spec here as soon as we complete on our new house in 2 weeks  - http://uk.audi.com/AGMFNZEH


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

ttsser said:


> Amazing MPGs people are getting.


Any topic to do with MPG the figures that people get normal get better and better the longer the topic goes on for.

I went from home 3 miles to the M1,M1 up 3 long junctions around 10 miles to a pub and return.

I got this from doing 70 all the time on the M1. BTW that was a real 70.









But when I drive to work it 24's
Who cares.
Rough guild I would say..
TDI around 60
1.8 around 50
2L around 43
TTS around 40
RS not sure 28-30!


----------

